# I Am So Steamed



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

My son just texted me to inform me that he had just picked up a new 30SF. If we weren't nearly 250 miles apart, I'd be in his driveway in the morning when he leaves to shoot it.
:smt022


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Boy---that sucks. But hey......isn't labor day coming up? Surely you'll get to shoot it sometime soon. Maybe your son knows you won't be able to stand it for long? It's a subliminal message......dad, come on up and see me this weekend! If your son is good with the grill, I'm thinking the 250 or so miles wouldn't be that much of a deal for me, I'd even bring the refreshments! Good luck simmering down, and in case I haven't told you........


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Tks, RamRod. The funny thing is that his 15 1/2 yr old son is up here visiting with me so he can shoot. The range where he shoots requires a kid to be 18 to shoot so he and I are shooting at the club up here with no restrictions and we have it all to ourselves all week long. We've burned some serious brass already and we have 8 days to go. Hope that I don't run out of money. Thank goodness there's a Wally World 20 miles away. I'm also thankful that he's enjoying shooting the Mosquito and the 22 rifle.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey Rev, I think getting to visit and shoot with my Grandson beats just shooting a new gun any day of the week.

My Grandson spent the summers and holidays on the mountain with me shooting, hunting and generaly enjoying things for most of his life.

He graduated High School last May and is looking for a job. That means his summers will be filled with work and things other than running around with old Gramps. I am already missing that.

Have fun with your Grandson while you can.

Best wishes

:smt1099


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder TOF. His older brother graduated on June 7 and is now working full time to pay for his college in the Fall so, of course, he couldn't join us. It is indeed a joy to spend the time with my grandsons that I was unable to spend with my sons. Times change, huh?


----------



## rperez07 (May 12, 2008)

*Sig Mosquito?*



RevDerb said:


> Tks, RamRod. The funny thing is that his 15 1/2 yr old son is up here visiting with me so he can shoot. The range where he shoots requires a kid to be 18 to shoot so he and I are shooting at the club up here with no restrictions and we have it all to ourselves all week long. We've burned some serious brass already and we have 8 days to go. Hope that I don't run out of money. Thank goodness there's a Wally World 20 miles away. I'm also thankful that he's enjoying shooting the Mosquito and the 22 rifle.


How do you like your Sig Mosquito? Been thinking of getting me one.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Go visit your son NOW!!!


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

rperez07 said:


> How do you like your Sig Mosquito? Been thinking of getting me one.


I really enjoy shooting it. I'd guess I have 6-700 rounds through it. Occasional FTF. I just clear it and move on after a 2nd hit. Just cheap ammo.


----------

